# Anyone not else not put much stock in ADHD partner’s words?



## aaarghdub (Jul 15, 2017)

So my wife admitted she has ADHD and then really didn’t do anything to address it. Over the years, I’ve noticed over and over she’ll say something enthusiastically like “I’m gonna do “fill in the blank” or “alright kids new rule… we can’t _fill in the blank_”. Then it rarely happens or I ask about it and get a weird look or she decided not to enforce the new rule (without telling me).

My question is, has anyone else with an ADHD partner reach a point where you just don’t really put much credence in what they’re saying and ignore it as it’s just merely an impulsive statement? It’s hard to get vested on thoughts or plans that will evaporate hours/minutes later.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Marsh_Mallow* (2 mo ago)

Speaking as a wife with ADHD your wife has the very best of intentions when she says these things but her brain just makes it hard for her to be consistent and stay focused. It sucks.
When I say things to my husband like ‘we are going to give up sugar and be really good this week’ or ‘no more phones after 5:30pm kids’ he knows as well as I do it will only last about a day and I’ll forget about it. Luckily he loves me anyway.
Our brains are just wired differently. I find that even with the help of medication I’m still the same. It helps me stay on task when I need it to but I’ll never be the kind of person who can finish a big project or commit to something like a diet. So you may have take her ideas with a grain of salt, she doesn’t mean it lol.


----------



## Bobby5000 (Oct 19, 2011)

You'll need to get clarification just like when someone says we got to get together. If it looks like something important write it down for followup.


----------



## Leavingyou (1 mo ago)

Yes!!!!! My husband never follows through on what he says he is going to do unless he does it then and there. Although I did discover he is addicted to stimulants this weeks as well so that probably didn’t help.


----------

